# Pinterest?



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

How many here use Pinterest? As a Etsy seller, I came across other Etsy sellers using it to share their ideas as well as promote their shops. I joined recently and really like it so far...Who here uses it?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I can't stay away. Love to see everything !


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't use it for business....just for pleasure. Its great to capture images of ideas for our farm.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been using it for a few months now, and have about 1300 pins. I love it too. It's been expensive. We live in a remote area with limited internet choices and loading all those pictures uses up our minimum usage fast. So I have to try and use it in town at the library. 

It's been interesting to see how many photos I'm attracted to that are beach or sunshine. It's been a long winter.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I figured there were at least some of you HT folks on there! SO many sustainable living boards...


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Totally addicted to Pinterest! I swear, there's not much i do lately that i DIDN'T get the idea from Pinterest! From working in the garden, yard work, sewing and crochet projects, kids crafts, recipes, EVERYTHING! Oh, and my cake business! lol! I love it!

Here's my link if anyone wants to follow! 

Crystal Nelson (cncfamily) on Pinterest


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I've gotten some great ideas from Pinterest. It's a huge time suck if I'm not careful though.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

CNC - i just hit follow on yours. i love what i looked at on your boards, and noticed we had a few similar things pinned! LOL 

i followed a rabbit trail or two, and found an awesome blog, and now it is nearly two hours later. i swear, there is a time warp on pinterest!


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

I love pinterest


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am another to admit to being addicted. It is the place I go for relaxation and fun. I will check out your shop and pin it. I have a lot of followers and it can help get your stuff seen.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm finding it amazingly helpful!

Following those above who posted links, here's ours! (got a great gardening board, and one on survival):

Lisa Amy Folkofthewoodcrafts (folkofthewood) on Pinterest


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I am there! And hooked! I love looking at all the wonderful things people do,make, have. It's becoming an obsesion I think..lol. I have mine pinned on boards titled in French or as close as I can get.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I heard that Pinterest drew more sales/traffic then facebook last month! True or not, I think it sure is growing! :thumb:


----------

